# Stairs!!



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Today, Freya went down the stairs for the first time!! She has been going up since the day that we got her, but down just terrified her.

but not anymore!!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

WOO HOO


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Yay!







Just watch her... once Jerz realized going down the stairs wasn't scary she decided that jumping down the last 3, 4, or 5 wouldn't be scary either...


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

she is still really cautious right now. she takes one step at a time, stops, one more step, stops....

I bet she will be racing up and down them in no time though.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Cool! Ah, they grow up so fast.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

once mine started going down it would jump off the
last 2 or 3. i didn't think this was a good idea so
i would get in front of my dog to stop the jumping.


> Originally Posted By: JerzeyGSDYay!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

nice. now you have one more thing
you must watch.


----------

